# clouds & mountain



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## slash (Jun 7, 2009)

i would like to see an hdr version of this, it would be incredible.


----------



## papatooth (Jun 7, 2009)

thats awesome. did you use any filters?


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful image, just perfect!!

but imo, it lacks a little bit of contrast


----------



## johngpt (Jun 7, 2009)

slash said:


> i would like to see an hdr version of this, it would be incredible.


LOL, this is a makeshift HDR. I'd bracketed about a stop on either side, then ran the three through PsCS4's 'merge to HDR.' 



papatooth said:


> thats awesome. did you use any filters?


No, but PsCS4's adjustment layer palette for Black/White conversion has sliders for R G B C M Y, so it's as if using filters on b+w film.



Al-Wazeer said:


> Beautiful image, just perfect!!
> 
> but imo, it lacks a little bit of contrast


Subtlety, my friend, subtlety!  :mrgreen:


----------



## kristie0413 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats a really beautiful photo it looks like something out of a book.:thumbup:


----------



## DSPhotography (Jun 8, 2009)

This is one of the few B&W photos done with a digital that I can say I truly like. The tones and contrast are perfect. Very good shot =)


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 8, 2009)

Isn't this the shot you already posted, but called it a sunset?


----------



## Adour (Jun 8, 2009)

slash said:


> i would like to see an hdr version of this, it would be incredible.


 
John, I hope you don't mind (if you do let me know and I will delete) but i did some tone mapping with PS on the JPEG to get a HDR effect. I personnaly don't like the cartoony effect you can get but I do like high contrast B&W. Anyway, below is what I came up with; of course the noise is the compromise, which would probably be reduced with real HDR or a RAW image to work with.

LJ


----------



## mikemicki (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful shot.  Excellent capture & such a serene environment.  I would love to see the comparison between the original and this shot.  Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 8, 2009)

kristie0413 said:


> Thats a really beautiful photo it looks like something out of a book.:thumbup:


Thank you kristie.



DSPhotography said:


> This is one of the few B&W photos done with a digital that I can say I truly like. The tones and contrast are perfect. Very good shot =)


Thank you.



Josh220 said:


> Isn't this the shot you already posted, but called it a sunset?


Dang, I'm busted! 



mikemicki said:


> Beautiful shot.  Excellent capture & such a serene environment.  I would love to see the comparison between the original and this shot.  Keep up the fantastic work.


I can't show the original, pre-processing. Then everyone would truly know how crappy a photographer I am.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 8, 2009)

Adour said:


> John, I hope you don't mind (if you do let me know and I will delete) but i did some tone mapping with PS on the JPEG to get a HDR effect. I personnaly don't like the cartoony effect you can get but I do like high contrast B&W. Anyway, below is what I came up with; of course the noise is the compromise, which would probably be reduced with real HDR or a RAW image to work with.
> 
> LJ


Well, I must say that your tone mapped version has much more contrast than my version!  :mrgreen:

Interestingly, my original (with title 'sunset,' Josh ) was a pseudo-HDR, from three bracketed images, then run through photoshop's 'merge to HDR' tool. The original images were RAW.

I've learned quite a bit with this conversion, as PsCS4 is relatively new to me. I'm really liking the control this new black/white adjustment layer gives. Much more subtlety than the old channel mixer. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 9, 2009)

Didn't mean to bust you 

I do like it in B&W though.


----------



## Photoadder (Jun 9, 2009)

Great picture, these mountains are doing a great impression


----------



## johngpt (Jun 9, 2009)

Photoadder said:


> Great picture, these mountains are doing a great impression


I like it when they do a Bogart impression!   :lmao:

Actually, thanks Photoadder, it's that I just can't resist a set up line like yours!


----------



## johngpt (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, suddenly my 'Thanks' button has reappeared!

So I clicked on everyone's that I missed the other day, when my button had disappeared!


----------



## Phil Tompson (Jun 11, 2009)

The first photo was great!! I love it.  The kind I would hang in my living room!  :thumbup:


----------

